# Telnetting



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me abt telnetting, how to use it from scratch?
i want every term explained.....


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 6, 2009)

noone??
Noone using PuTTY?


----------

